# JTable setEditable



## moemaster (3. November 2010)

Hallo,
diese Frage mag jetzt erstmal blöd wirken - ist sie vermutlich auch - aber ich komme grad nicht weiter.
Als ich vorhin eine JTable in mein Programm einbinden wollte, fiel mir auf, dass ich die Tabelle nicht auf setEditable(false) setzen kann. Das ging aber mal, weshalb ich doch sehr irrtiert war. Könnte mir mal kurz jemand einen Denkanstroß geben und mir sagen, warum das nicht geht, bzw. welche Alternative ich habe die Tabelle nicht-editierbar zu machen?
Vielen Dank,
Beste Grüße aus Hamburg,
Moritz


----------



## Maddin (3. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ne das geht nicht.. Ob's mal ging, weiß ich nicht.
Lösung für das Problem: In der JTable die isCellEditable-Methode für eine Zelle überschreiben:

```
table = new JTable() {
	public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int column){	//Editierbarkeit
	    	return false; //Keine Zelle editierbar
    	}
};
```

Gruß,
Martin


----------

